# Special Price on the SDX10



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Since there is a sporting event going on here shortly (I'm not allowed to use the word?) we're running a short special on the SDX10 at $129 plus shipping.

Not sure how long this will run but since there are no BASH300s available till who knows when I thought perhaps there might be some interest in the driver alone.

SDX10 Subwoofer








​ 
Bob


----------

